# Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, Marvin Williams



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Something has to been done and one of these guys have to go. They all bring a different type of skill set to the table, but which one is it? I feel Joe Johnson is needed on the Hawks as well as Josh Smith, but it would look crazy to the league if you traded Marvin when you could have taken a PG. I like Marvin, I like him alot, but his D is alot to be desired. What what do you all think?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Why not let Joe Cool pick who he wants to play with?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Josh finishes better IMO


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I think he is a better sidekick to Joe but Marvin could be another star.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Thats fine but out of this group Josh is the defender, Joe is the do it all guard and you arent sure about Marvin. What do you do?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Let the unproven player go.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Why is Joe included in this? He's probably close to untouchable as there is for their sake.

As for Josh and Marvin. Hold on to one, till something right comes up. Or just keep em, and have one come off the bench?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Marvin/ Pick/ Filler for Gasol?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> Why is Joe included in this? He's probably close to untouchable as there is for their sake.
> 
> As for Josh and Marvin. Hold on to one, till something right comes up. Or just keep em, and have one come off the bench?


but why would you want to keep a talent like Marvin or Josh on the bench


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

IMO Smith has to go. He hasnt improved the way i thought he would. They need to get rid of him.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

neither should go in my opinion, Marvin and josh usually play best when their on the court together, When Marvin was hurt, josh was really strugling and was very incosistent, but when he came back thats when Josh started playing his best. Now that josh is injured marvin is starting to struggle, so trading either of these 2 will hurt the other.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Unique said:


> IMO Smith has to go. He hasnt improved the way i thought he would. They need to get rid of him.


Are you serious? Have you watched Josh Smith play this season?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> neither should go in my opinion, Marvin and josh usually play best when their on the court together, When Marvin was hurt, josh was really strugling and was very incosistent, but when he came back thats when Josh started playing his best. Now that josh is injured marvin is starting to struggle, so trading either of these 2 will hurt the other.


They are grown men, they better learn to play without each other


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Zaza and Speedy are good and all, but the Hawks need a better point guard and a better offensive big man. We've spent enough time tlaking about Chris Paul, but I think someone like an Al Horford would help this team greatly. Marvin is talented, but his position is not valuable and he still can net the Hawks a high pick since they traded away their '07 first.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Premier said:


> Zaza and Speedy are good and all, but the Hawks need a better point guard and a better offensive big man. We've spent enough time tlaking about Chris Paul, but I think someone like an Al Horford would help this team greatly. Marvin is talented, but his position is not valuable and he still can net the Hawks a high pick since they traded away their '07 first.


The way thing are going, TOP3 pick is not out of the question for the Hawks but with our luck it'll propably be something between 4-8 which would be perfect for the Suns.

I'd trade Marwin even thou you know he would blossom instantly after the trade. But for now I'd like to have everyone healthy and see what we got.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The general idea is to use them at 2, Smith 3, and Marvin 4. I don't like it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Marvin is a 3. Hes not a 4 and Josh is a 3 hes not a 4


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Marvin is a 3. Hes not a 4 and Josh is a 3 hes not a 4


I agree, but some Hawks fans think Marvin can play the 4.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Chan said:


> I agree, but some Hawks fans think Marvin can play the 4.



they both can, but Marvin game is more suited at the 3, Josh can difinitley play the 4, He has the upper body strength,the length, and shown some flashes on the inside, neither of these 3 should go, if anybody should go it should be Mike Woodsen, he's not a bad coach, but his style, doesn't fit the players game very well. We need a coach that likes to play uptempo. Speedy's game would definity do well with a more uptempo offense, Joe Johnson has already shown he can be good with an uptempo offense, and and Josh and marvin are athletic freaks! With the right coach this team has the potiential to be better than Pheonix in a couple of years.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Josh does not have the power game to be a 4 and hes not finesse enough to be that type of 4. Hes a 3 plain and simple and Marvin is a 3 plain and simple.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Josh does not have the power game to be a 4 and hes not finesse enough to be that type of 4. Hes a 3 plain and simple and Marvin is a 3 plain and simple.


Think Shawn Marion. If Diaw can play big, Smith should be able to. However, the Suns have a pretty good floor general. I don't think anyone else can duplicate that type of playing style.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> Josh does not have the power game to be a 4 and hes not finesse enough to be that type of 4. Hes a 3 plain and simple and Marvin is a 3 plain and simple.


Have you even seen Josh Smith, the guy is build like a rock, and if they played more uptempo he can definitly play the 4.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

yes, Im a huge Josh fan, I honestly wanted the Sixers to draft him instead of Iggy. Being built like a rock has nothing to do with having a power game. Tim Thomas is built like a rock and you wouldnt consider him a power type player. Danny Granger, Joe Smith, Maurice Taylor. These are just a few guys off the top of my head that are built like a rock and dont have a Power type of game. Josh plays hard, thorws down ferocious dunks, but as of right now hes not a back to the basket type of player or finesse.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Chan said:


> Think Shawn Marion. If Diaw can play big, Smith should be able to. However, the Suns have a pretty good floor general. I don't think anyone else can duplicate that type of playing style.


Both Diaw and Marion play D where as thats an after thought for Marvin.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> yes, Im a huge Josh fan, I honestly wanted the Sixers to draft him instead of Iggy. Being built like a rock has nothing to do with having a power game. Tim Thomas is built like a rock and you wouldnt consider him a power type player. Danny Granger, Joe Smith, Maurice Taylor. These are just a few guys off the top of my head that are built like a rock and dont have a Power type of game. Josh plays hard, thorws down ferocious dunks, but as of right now hes not a back to the basket type of player or finesse.


bothof these players are develpoing their back to the basket game, when KG started out, hewasn't a great back to the basket player, but he developed it and now he has one of the best inside game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The point is Smith is much more effective as a power three. Developing an inside game, especially at no more than 6'8.5" is very challenging for a player that has always relied on athleticism, not post moves, to score. Also, it's easy to find a good power forward, but it's very difficult to find a small forward that will score, block shots, rebound, and play excellent defense. That's why Andrei Kirilenko is so valuable.


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

Unique said:


> IMO Smith has to go. He hasnt improved the way i thought he would. They need to get rid of him.


Have you ever seen a Hawks game in your life?

Smith brings alot to the table, and he's improved a ton in the last 1.5 years. He now has a more than decent 3 point shot, he's improved his jumper alot, he can get to the rim, and he can dunk over anyone in the world. He plays get defense, already setting records for blocks because of his age. His rebounding has been fantastic this year, averging nearly 9 a game. He's improved his passing game alot, last year, and some games this year, if you look at the box score you'll see a filled up stat sheet. He can get it done passing, shooting, defending, rebounding, everything.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Everyone says trade Josh or Marvin. Why not see what you can get for both? Neither has lived up to their potential even though they are super young. The team still blows


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Both Diaw and Marion play D where as thats an after thought for Marvin.


Not Marvin; Smith.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Chan said:


> Not Marvin; Smith.


huh, Smith plays D Marvin dont


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I like the Joshes.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

If you guys were looking to trade Marvin would this look appealing to you guys? Portland also has two second round picks we could throw in, or something of Jersey's (they make out pretty well). Jack is consistent, tough, stable, and a decent defender, plus he's from GT.

New Jersey Nets

Incoming Players

Zach Randolph
Salary: $12,000,000 Years Remaining: 5
PTS: 23.4 REB: 10.0 AST: 1.9 PER: 24.42

Jamaal Magloire
Salary: $8,433,334 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 5.7 REB: 5.4 AST: 0.4 PER: 10.88

Outgoing Players: Vince Carter, Eddie House

Atlanta Hawks

Incoming Players

Jarrett Jack
Salary: $1,137,960 Years Remaining: 2
PTS: 12.5 REB: 2.5 AST: 5.6 PER: 15.10

Eddie House
Salary: $1,400,000 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 5.5 REB: 1.3 AST: 1.0 PER: 10.67

Outgoing Players: Marvin Williams

Portland Trail Blazers

Incoming Players

Vince Carter
Salary: $15,101,626 Years Remaining: 2
PTS: 25.2 REB: 5.9 AST: 4.1 PER: 21.26

Marvin Williams
Salary: $4,174,800 Years Remaining: 2
PTS: 11.9 REB: 4.4 AST: 1.9 PER: 9.40

Outgoing Players: Jarrett Jack, Zach Randolph, Jamaal Magloire


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I would say no to that trade, even though I like Jack a lot. I don't think Marvin's value has fallen that low, yet.

As for Josh, well right now he is playing fantastic. Hawks have won 3 in a row after he came back & are playing much better.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

darkhelmit54 said:


> If you guys were looking to trade Marvin would this look appealing to you guys? Portland also has two second round picks we could throw in, or something of Jersey's (they make out pretty well). Jack is consistent, tough, stable, and a decent defender, plus he's from GT.
> 
> New Jersey Nets
> 
> ...


If you put Josh Childress instead of Marvin Williams, I would agree with your idea. I really love Childress, but I think that we should trade him for a PG. Devin Harris, perhaps?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Atlanta would not do that trade and it clearly favors Portland.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Whomever said that Josh Smith and Marvin Williams play best when both are on the floor together, after the last few games I agree that my assesment was correct, thats a ridiculous comment


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

A lot of Marvin hating going on...send him to my Suns and he'll be a star.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think Marvin is going to be a great player for another team, & it's going to look bad for Atlanta. But right now Josh Smith does more for Atlanta


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> I think Marvin is going to be a great player for another team, & it's going to look bad for Atlanta. But right now Josh Smith does more for Atlanta


Then the key is to trade him to an incompetent team


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Then the key is to trade him to an incompetent team


Seattle baby!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

No Joe or Marvin tonight, and the Hawks seem to be leading against the Wizards?

Zaza blowing up, heh. 27 points, 12 rebounds, and 3 blocked shots. Not a good look for Washington if they want to be successful in the playoffs where they will face much better big men.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think it's very tragic that Zaza is making the same amount of money as Brian Scalabrine. Score: Billy Knight,1; Danny Ainge, 0.


----------

